# How to mount a folder to share across Appletalk



## stevekal (Jan 11, 2006)

Hi,
I have a new mac running OS 10.4.  Its function is to share files for three other OS X macs.

How can I mount a particular folder on this "server" on the other macs?  I figured out how to mount the whole drive on the other macs, but don't want to do that permanently.

Also, can I safely access files from this "server" from an OS 9.2 mac?  

thanks!


----------



## virius (Jan 11, 2006)

Sounds like you should check out SharePoints, http://www.hornware.com/sharepoints/. This Donation-Ware offers pretty flexible ways of sharing files (and folders of course&#8230

Accessing from OS 9.2: Check"AppleTalk" in System Preferences/Network (on your OS X machine) for your used Network Interface (probably Ethernet) and it will work.


----------

